# Any tips for setting a trap for a know feral hive?



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

I friend of mine has a farm and there is a tree that has had honey bees in it for several years. I set a trap several hundred yards away last year and no luck. A friend of mine had two hives swarm and both times they landed in a tree less then 20 feet from the hives. I had thought it was not the best plan to set a trap near a hive. I am thinking this year about setting a trap fairly close to this tree to try my luck that way. I went today to see if the bees made it through the winter and they did. On the image below the bees are in the corner with the red star and last year I set me trap where the black star is. You cant see in the picture but there is an opening in the woods where I set the trap last year right on the edge line.

On the left hand side of the picture where that oval shaped opening is there is a small stream that runs through there. That would be the closest water source. When I watched the bees today they were all flying straight south and south east across the wide open field, not back toward my friends property at all.

Also another question I have. I know nothing with mother nature is set in stone but do feral hives typically swarm each year or is it all dependent on the size of the hive and other issues. If I could catch a swarm from these bees I would like to leave them there and try to get some year after year. They must be of decent genetics.


----------



## S4 basics (Mar 15, 2014)

Why not "Cleo" it and use a trap to get starts and leave them early enough to prepare for winter. You get some of them and don't take the seed. I would think instinct would dictate they travel a good distance for genetic dispersal thus making your trap locations remote.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Set upwind (prevailing wind) and about 30 feet from the original hive.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Typcially a swarm will go about a quarter mile from the parent hive. But they sometimes go next door and sometimes they go 7 miles... but I would shoot for the quarter mile mark if i have the opportunity. Upwind (as Mr. Beeman said).


----------



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

When the term "upwind" is used -- that means that the prevailing wind would be blowing from the bait hive toward the original hive -- correct? Sorry, sometimes wind directions get me confused. :scratch: :s


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>When the term "upwind" is used -- that means that the prevailing wind would be blowing from the bait hive toward the original hive -- correct? 

Yes. Downwind would be in the direction of the wind. You can smell what is upwind. What is downwind can smell you. The reason for upwind is so the colony will smell the bait. Not necessary, but bait hives are all about stacking the deck...


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. I think I going to set a trap up wind, closer to the creek. I am hoping since it is the closest water source that it is what they are using. People are just now starting to get swarms in my area so I am hoping.

I had also asked and am curious. Will a feral hive swarm each year instinctively to "reproduce" or is that only a by product of running out of space or other issues?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I have caught 2 swarms off the same bee tree I've been watching for 5 yrs was 30 ft in front of entrance, only problem they land on branch a few ft away and I shake them before they get a chance to move in


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

They will likely swarm as they have in the past. I would expect at least once or twice each year. I would set a trap up several hundred yards to the WSW of the bee tree. Use an opening about 1½ square inches. Use a solid bottom on the trap and make it 37 liters in volume give or take a few liters. Set it seven or eight feet high in a shady location with the entrance facing south or southeast. Put foundationless frames in it with one frame of old brood comb away from the entrance. Use four drops of lemongrass oil. Refresh the lemongrass oil once every three or four weeks. Try a couple of traps in the vicinity and see which one is best for future reference. There are likely other feral hives in the area. Let us know how you do.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

Thanks, that is basically what I have done. It is about 7 feet up facing S, SE. My traps are 8 frame deeps, 1 frame of drawn comb in the middle and 7 foundationless frames. Each of those frames have a rite cell starter strip that is about 2-3 inches helping to get them started in the right direction if they stay in there for a while before I get them.

A friend of mine is having an insane trapping year this year so hopefully the swarms are going good. I know he is having what I consider a record year.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

I haven't checked the trap in this thread yet but I checked another one this morning that is close to my house, it had a swarm in it. I set it 9 days ago. I didn't watch it long enough to see if there was pollen coming in yet but there was a ton of bees inside the entrance and a lot of activity coming and going first thing this morning. Glad I got one this early in the year, hoping for more.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

I checked this trap this afternoon and there was some scout bee activity. Hopefully they bring a swarm in. I watched for about 5 minutes and saw several bees coming and going during that time. At some points there was 5-8 bees at a time around the entrance.


----------

